# What company has better products in general? Char-Griller or Char-Broil? I keep getting the two confused.



## JohnnyDangerDude (Dec 10, 2019)

What company has better products in general? Char-Griller or Char-Broil? I keep getting the two confused. 

Thanks.


----------



## UGAsmokin (Dec 28, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend either company. Cheap Chinese build and Customer Service is awful.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2019)

I have had good luck with Char Broil.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 29, 2019)

Neither are generally known as being exceptionally good.  They are lower priced units that work but you get what you pay for.


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a Char-Griller Akorn that I've been quite happy with. Both names used to mean cheap fairly low quality products. Char-Griller seemed to have stepped up with their quality, at least with the Akorn. You won't find a better Kamado type smoker/ grill for the price.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 16, 2020)

Char Broil has some decent products, mostly their charcoal grills and smokers. Not great but functional and CHEAP. Their 20" WSM competitor is only about $200.

Char Griller is a step above, definitely more engineering goes into their products and making necessary design revisions based on customer feedback. They're a budget brand too but supposed still family owned out of Georgia.


----------

